# My baby pickerel, and others



## Unholy_roller (Jun 3, 2009)

Isn't he cool.



















eye balling my banded pygmy









banded pygmy sunfish


















Flyer sunfish


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

wow! he's a cute lil' guy  

watcha feedin' him?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Get in my belly  nice lookin pickrel buddy, he sure is puttin the eye on that sunny, and the flyer is nice also, where did you get them, ive contemplated gettin a flyer as they really do look good when adult.*


----------



## Unholy_roller (Jun 3, 2009)

As far as feeding, im trying to get him to eat frozen brine. He is almost big enough to eat feeder guppies. So, we'll see what happens.

I got these fish out of mingo swamp in SE Missouri. There is a orange spotted sunfish, bantam sunfish and a warmouth but they were not being camera friendly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

What a life, living with your dinner.


Nice baby chain,unholy. Great fish to fight, tasty to. awesome to stare at.


----------

